# Peanut Butter Buzz?



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Just bought my dogs a ultra big black kong and am learning what I can fill it with.

In the past Ive suspected that giving them peanut butter makes them hyper. Even peanut butter with no sugar or preservatives. Is it my imagination? Has anyone else experienced this?

It could be projection, because peanut butter makes ME hyper - its so processed its like an instant shot of sugar to the blood stream and I am not good with sugar


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Peanut Butter doesn't make either of my dogs hyper, nor does it make me hyper (though I'm never hyper anyway).


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh well. Maybe its just my natural condition and I'm blaming the PB.  I've tried out some in the kong on my Pippin and he seems the same as normal...so hopefully I was mistaken.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Kraft's peanut butter can make you hyper since it's full of sugar like any commercial peanut butter.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

I think its possible that the brand I used at the time of the hyper dog incident was one which contained sugar...the one I used last night is Black Cat, which has only peanuts. Thanks, that must have been it.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

You could always try natural peanut butter with no added sugar. It's a little oily but you just stir it up to mix it.


----------

